# Just cut up some....



## Ray-CA (Jun 19, 2021)

I just picked up some black acacia and a log of locust.  I was informed that the locust would react to black light so I’m really interested in seeing how that works.  

Has anybody used these woods?

Thanks 

Ray


----------



## sorcerertd (Jun 19, 2021)

Haven't tried them, but there are a few woods that fluoresce.  Sounds like Black Locust should glow pretty well.  Not sure if it will retain that long term, but this article has a good bit of info on the topic.  It's where I first heard of this phenomenon.




__





						Fluorescence: A Secret Weapon in Wood Identification | The Wood Database
					






					www.wood-database.com


----------

